# AMT Galileo Build



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey all,
With my AMT -1701's finishing off, I'm back into other kits. This Galileo is now down to exterior modeling, so I'm moving the thread to here from the electronics board and portion of the build process. 

You can link to the electronics thread here for the backstory:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=238399

Immediately upcoming on this kit are sealing the two halves, eliminating the seam lines from the Larson hull mods, painting and decals. 

The diorama base requires custom star fleet decals for various crates. The shuttle requires custom decals as it will not be the Galileo herself. It is too inaccurate for that. I'm thinking of a starbase shuttle or medical shuttle or something. No ideas on the name, number or home yet.

Anyone who knows the scale of this kit, please let me know. I'd like to look around for some figures to add.

*Galileo 6, Two milestones 7.5 mins*


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I sure hope RC2 re-releases this kit. I would love to get another Galileo model. I know it isn't too accurate but if there are any accurizing kits out there I would like to get those as well.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks for the inspiration to restore my AMT Galileo 7; it's been in a stoarge box in my closet for about a decade, and should be a fun little project between builds. :thumbsup:


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

*Galileo 7 Screen Grabs 5.5 min*





I spent some time tonight cleaning some screen grabs I had on hand from Galileo 7. 
Here is my master graphic. 
I included extras pieces as accident insurance.
About 2"x3", it is sized specifically for the AMT kit and may come in use to others. 
The top 9 computer stations are stbd. The bottom 6 are port. They are forced perspective for front viewport viewing.
Use/mod in good health.




























ADDITIONAL:
I got involved in repainting the back and front walls real quick. I did some touches on the upper sides as well. Despite being from the very same paint jar, those side wall touchups dried lighter requiring me to paint around all my glued-down graphics. Easy enough, but a total pain. 

And that back wall water heater graphic had it's share of misery. The first print was too magenta, so I desaturated the graphic and it came out fine. I glued that on top of the first one. Then I did all that repaint and got some splatter on it. So there are 3 graphics laid down back there. 

I also added the brass floor mesh. While it's silver in G7, I've left it brass. I will touch up the floor around the mesh, but that is it. 

At long last, this thing gets sealed tomorrow! Would I have done stuff different? Yes. This model however is being shoved down the assembly line.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Opus Penguin said:


> I know it isn't too accurate but if there are any accurizing kits out there I would like to get those as well.


This is an understatement. A good accurizing kit would be a set of plans and instructions on building one from scratch.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry, Opus. I missed your query and I didn't post the info in this thread. Chris Larson (Mini-Model Madness) produces the accuratizing kit. It was ~$20 the other year. His old website has been down for some time now, but he ebays here: 

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/gwl2817_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ

I bet if you contact him, he'll put the kit online or sell it to you off ebay. It's way worth it. Lotsa parts. I initially thought I could scratch that engine part, but when I got Larson's, I saw there was never a chance and I was quite delussional. But that is my skill level. It truly turns AMT"s dumpy-looking box into the Galileo.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Another fast update. This one w/ pix as the vid has some blurry bits. 

Next up is getting a seal on that hull line, doing some finish on the hull and painting. I will have to make custom decals, so those may be on hold for some time. I have a dozen kits needing me to print custom decals going back a year now, so this one will join that line. However, that means I'm on to the diorama phase next.

If you only watch one video in this series, this is the one to check out.
*Galileo 8 Interior Finito! 4 min*


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

*Galileo 9 Sealed! 2.5 min*





P.S. So. I've been advocating the Larson/MMM/(John May/GWL2817) accuratization kit here and have just learned of a very checkered and convoluted history behind the story. I don't know the details. 

All I can speak to is that this particular casting of this particular kit was very good and is/was well worth the $25 I paid two years ago. It changes a disappointment of a model kit into a beautiful gem. Other than that, I cannot say more.


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks, I do like the kit as well.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

What is the story of the upgrade kit, Chris? I simply figured you did it yourself, but is that an Alfred piece? Whoever made the parts deserves public accolades. That engine piece alone was worth the cost and the upgrade provides many more small parts too. 

If you do an expansion of the kit in future, the back room, side wall computer terminals, the round astrogator panel, pilot swing-arm-things and proper chair supports would be nice additions to consider.


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Model Man said:


> What is the story of the upgrade kit, Chris? I simply figured you did it yourself, but is that an Alfred piece? Whoever made the parts deserves public accolades. That engine piece alone was worth the cost and the upgrade provides many more small parts too.
> 
> Thanks, that would be all me. :thumbsup:
> 
> If you do an expansion of the kit in future, the back room, side wall computer terminals, the round astrogator panel, pilot swing-arm-things and proper chair supports would be nice additions to consider.


I think there is an upgeade kit out there, I seen it.
I will look around gor you.

Thanks


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

So not a lot on this one. Popped the nacelles off for far easier handling. I will repoz the Larson support brackets when they go back on. 

I attacked the seams with the ugliest file I had and they ran away like little scared girlie-girls. There's nary a seam to be seen now. However, I am left with some ugly scuffing to eliminate. So this one has a few rounds of sandpaper coming it's way. 

I'm very happy with the progress. 

Very soon, paint will be slapped down, the engines go back on and the diorama is then underway.

*pt10 Filing seams 2 mins*


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

You can get the Galileo upgrade kit parts here.
I did make the parts by the way.

http://newminimodelmadness.synthasite.com.synthasite.com/


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I witnessed it being designed right here at HobbyTalk.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

The exterior hull is looking fine! 
A dash more sanding on two small sections and the paint can go down. I have to research the colors though. It's two tone body with a third color for the nacelles? I'll find out. 

The attendant diorama got a new bottom in the process. I will post those details in the diorama section when i get to that phase.


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Good Job, Model Man, Nice Tips Too!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank ye, kindly.

Having just sprayed the body for the final coat, here is the interior tape pulling. Taping form the inside before sealing worked pretty well. But I should have put a loop in to make it easier to pull away as it was a total bear to pull out!





And here she is fully painted at long, long last! 





There are 3 tiny chips I need to fill and repair, but the body is done. Apart from the decals that is. I've scanned the original sheet, so making new numbers will be easy. 

However, I have no decal paper and have never printed or applied htem before, so Gal herself goes on hold until such time as I am ready for that experiment. I've got about 5 models in need of custom decals, so i will be glad to finally take this task down.

I'm now moving on to the diorama aspect of the build (which also needs some custom decals).


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Finished.









































Custom decals? 
Fugum!
This byoch is dun.

This concludes the model portion. Video wrap is uploading. I now have the Flight Deck base/diorama to finish off. 

A major problem of this finish was the 15-25 yr old decals. They wrinkled like prunes even with the solvaset. After curing, they still have wrinkely edges -which I glossed into the finish as is. I left a couple paint chips in the body as well. 

The other major problem was my apathy to getting it perfect.
On November 26, 2006 I wrote: 
"It got here Friday, but because our shop was closed, it arrived Monday. It'll go together fast once painted. No lights or drilling for this one, a simple paint job and stickers."

A couple weeks later, I decided to tackle the interior and light it. So two years and 4 months later, I can call it done.

I wouldn't mind getting another one of these and applying the lessons learned to that one. There is always the Cooper version as well. That would be a nice build.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

As there is a fair amount of base/diorama work to do, I will move the conversation over to that board.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2744530#post2744530


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

I thought I had lots of diorama work to do, but I finished it all off this afternoon. 
Just wanted to post a pic and the concluding video here.

Thanks for stopping by. All critiques welcome.






























In mixing the Refit and TOS decals, I guess this makes it a Phase II concept, or me just rebooting the the flight deck cos I felt like invigorating a new generation of fans to the franchise. lol


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Whoo-hoo! More reference pics!!!

MOST EXCELLENT WORK! :thumbsup:


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

This is a really nice build, the light inside looks pretty cool. I really like the base, it adds so much to the field besides being really functional.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks, Sling. 
It has it's good and bad points. I think it's in the solid 'B' range. Perhaps a B+ if I were generous. It loses a lot of points on the minor touches I skipped over to call it done and does nto qualify for an A-. (Of course, compared to someo ther buidlers here, it's a C+ at best.)

Starting it over two years ago, my 'old days' still show through. But had I built it all two years ago in one go, it would not have been as good as it turned out.

The base does sooo much for it. If she were sitting on shelf alone, the effect would have been far less striking.

Thanks again to all for stopping by. :wave:


----------

